# Any news on may leasing numbers and incentives???



## mjsti (Jan 19, 2010)

BMWofBloomfield said:


> Yes





BMWofBloomfield said:


> It is always wait and see with respect to the end of BMW FS programs. When programs end, we are in the dark that following morning through early afternoon before they communicate the program changes to us.


Can you confirm if it's a 2 month program, May & June?

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## JasonF (Jul 12, 2006)

Is the $1,840 credit like a holdback that the manufacturer provides? In other words, if I'm able to negotiate a lease price of invoice + $1,000 for a 335xi, do I take another $1,840 off of the negotiated price as its an amount provided by BMWFS?


----------



## BMWofBloomfield (Nov 7, 2008)

It's not a holdback but, it is an incentive that comes off the selling price if negotiated that way.


----------



## MFL101 (Jan 2, 2008)

Can someone tell me the May lease numbers for the 2011 X5M? Thanks. 24 month, 10k miles.


----------



## yukstah (Apr 25, 2008)

What bout the lease rates on 335xi's?


----------



## TGray5 (Jan 22, 2002)

yukstah said:


> What bout the lease rates on 335xi's?


 Guys the lease rates are in a separate thread in this forum.


----------



## tkzigler (Feb 12, 2008)

*2010 May Lease Rates*

Now they're in this thread too .....

BMW Auto Lease Programs - Effective May 2010

2011 BMW 128i Coupe 
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 128i Convertible 
24 Month - Residual 73% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 65% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 135i Coupe 
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 49% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 135i Convertible 
24 Month - Residual 71% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 328i Sedan 
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 328xi Sedan 
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 328i Coupe 
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 328xi Coupe 
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 328i Convertible 
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 328i Wagon 
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 328xi Wagon 
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 335i Sedan 
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 335xi Sedan 
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 335d Diesel Sedan 
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 335i Coupe 
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 335is Coupe 
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 335xi Coupe 
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 335i Convertible 
24 Month - Residual 69% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 335is Convertible 
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW M3 Sedan 
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW M3 Coupe 
24 Month - Residual 63% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 57% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW M3 Convertible 
24 Month - Residual 70% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 528i Sedan 
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 535i Sedan 
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 58% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 42% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 550i Sedan 
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 740i 
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 740Li 
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 41% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 33% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 750i 
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 750i xDrive
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 750i ActiveHybrid
24 Month - Residual 53% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 750Li 
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 30% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 750Li xDrive
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW 750Li ActiveHybrid
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 48% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW Alpina B7 SWB
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW Alpina B7 LWB
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW X5 xDrive35i 
24 Month - Residual 62% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 45% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW X5 xDrive35i Premium 
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW X5 xDrive35i Sport Activity 
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 44% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW X5 xDrive35d Diesel
24 Month - Residual 64% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 55% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 46% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW X5 xDrive50i 
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW X5 M 
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 40% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 32% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW X6 xDrive35i 
24 Month - Residual 67% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 39% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 31% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW X6 xDrive50i 
24 Month - Residual 66% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 60% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 35% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 28% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW X6 ActiveHybrid 
24 Month - Residual 51% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 43% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW X6 M 
24 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 47% of MSRP - .00225 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 37% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW Z4 sDrive30i 
24 Month - Residual 61% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 54% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 38% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 29% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW Z4 sDrive35i 
24 Month - Residual 59% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 52% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 36% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 27% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

2011 BMW Z4 sDrive35is 
24 Month - Residual 56% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate
36 Month - Residual 50% of MSRP - .00230 Base Rate 
48 Month - Residual 34% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate
60 Month - Residual 26% of MSRP - .00235 Base Rate

Residuals posted are for 15K miles/year. Add 2% to Residual for 12k mi/yr and 3% for 10k mi/yr on all terms

Lease Payment Calculation Formula:
(Cap Cost - Residual Value) / Term = Depreciation
(Cap Cost + Residual Value) X Base Rate = Interest
Depreciation + Interest = Base Monthly Payment

Terms Used in Lease Formula:
CAP COST = Vehicle Purchase Price (amount financed)
RESIDUAL VALUE = MSRP (window sticker) X Residual %
TERM = Length of Lease in Months (3 years = 36 months)
BASE RATE = Dealer's Buy Rate (dealer can mark this up for profit)


----------



## Avee (May 16, 2010)

New to forum. Thanks for all the great information.

Looking for lease numbers for 2011 X5 XDrive35i Premium (36 month/15k miles). The dealer I'm working with quoted a MF of .00245, which seems high but I'm not sure because I'm new to leasing. Credit score above 750. I'm in NJ.

Also, does anyone know if NJ allows for multiple security deposits? Is this is good idea?

Thank you.


----------



## bangkokiscool (May 19, 2010)

*Option credit info*

Here's info on the option credit, attached as PDF, in case anyone wants to know the nitty gritty details.


----------

